

Copy - Like Dropbox with reasonable pricing and free space - RobSim
https://copy.com?r=O4uuKh

======
workhere-io
[https://www.copy.com/about/tos](https://www.copy.com/about/tos) : _if a Free
Account is inactive for a significant period of time, then Copy may delete any
or all of Your Files._

Should be a bit more transparent (i.e., should name an exact number of months
or days before the account is deleted). I realize that Copy will warn you 30
days before account deletion, but still...

Also, an inactivity clause like that is a dealbreaker for me - unless we're
talking about a _really_ long inactivity period such as two years or more.

~~~
grumps
Do you think you get a warning?

~~~
workhere-io
From the TOS: _At least 30 days notice will be provided to the associated
email address(es) on a Copy account in the event of [...] deletion of data due
to inactivity._

